# iTivoweb - Module for iPhone



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

OK, I've zipped up what I've done so far, if anyone wants to try it and see if it's worth continuing with.

Remember, this is me hacking around with Johala_reewi's xhtml-mp module, to make it iPhone friendly. He gets all the credit for the clever stuff, and my apologies if he finds this a horrid bastardisation of his work!

Also, the usual "use at your own risk" stuff applies - this is very early version and I haven't got to a lot of the sections yet. Now Playing and ToDo work pretty well so far, and show what I'm aiming for.

I've structured the contents of the folder as a guide to where things go:
*iphone.css* and *apple-touch-icon.png* go in your tivoweb-tcl folder, and *itivoweb.itcl* goes into the modules folder within that folder.

One tip: if you bookmark the home page of the module to your Phone/Touch home screen, you'll get a nice Tivo icon to go straight to it! 

I look forward to your thoughts!

Cheers,
Warren.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Some screengrabs:


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

Is there any way to use this with TivoWebPlus? Your screenshots look great!


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

will this work with an XDA orbit touch screen phone running Windows Mobile 6.

The screenshots look great.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow, I thought absolutely no-one was the slightest bit interested! 

TivoWebPlus - I dunno - I just currently run TivoWeb. Aren't the modules cross-compatible? (I assume you've tried it already?). In terms of the code, as I mention I'm hacking/styling a pre-existing 'xhtml-mp module', so the changes for TivoWebPlus compatibility would have to come from that modules author I'm afraid.

Regarding the XDA Orbit - This is just a browsable module in Tivoweb, like any other, so installing it and browsing it on your XDA would work, but the CSS is all completely optimised for iPhone/iPod Touch Safari(Webkit) browser, so I doubt you would get the same layout.

Problems would be many - screen res, installed fonts (this uses Helvetica), Webkit specific CSS (I think I'm using rounded corner boxes in one part).

Have you tried how the original xhtml-mp module looks on there?
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=344615


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

warrenrb said:


> Wow, I thought absolutely no-one was the slightest bit interested!
> 
> Regarding the XDA Orbit - This is just a browsable module in Tivoweb, like any other, so installing it and browsing it on your XDA would work, but the CSS is all completely optimised for iPhone/iPod Touch Safari(Webkit) browser, so I doubt you would get the same layout.
> 
> ...


Tried it and the problems are as you said. I have left it installed lest someone gives me an iPhone (my XDA was a free gift)

I will try the other option and will report in that thread.

Well done Warren

Update re xhtml-mp:- Tried it on my XDA (WM6) and works well. Less cluttered on screen than standard TivoWeb


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

Works great in my iphone - had a bit of trouble getting the icon to load, till I put it in a few other directories other than the one you mentioned - then it found it.

The text in the info section is a bit difficult to read I'm finding - can you make it a bit bigger or make it black?

Great job though - very useful.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm loving this, nice job Warren, I have added a news snippet linking to this from my home page.

hehehe, the iPhone advert just came on TV whilst posting this 

If you have no objections Warren, I would like to include this in my Hard Disk build.


----------



## stevencarpenter (Sep 4, 2003)

rslatkin said:


> Is there any way to use this with TivoWebPlus? Your screenshots look great!


Works a treat under TWP 1.3.1, all you need to do is, 
copy iphone.css into the /var/hack/tivowebplus/themes folder, 
copy apple-touch-icon.png into the /var/hack/tivowebplus/images folder and copy itivoweb.itcl into the /var/hack/tivowebplus/modules folder.

Is anyone planning to develop this any further? Sadly I just don't have the time but am happy to test any updates. 

Cheers!


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi All,

Sorry it's still unfinished - super busy at my end, plus it didn't seem to get much of a response when I posted it, so I didn't think there was any real interest.

I'll try and get some time to finish styling some of the unfinished parts soon.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

warrenrb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sorry it's still unfinished - super busy at my end, plus it didn't seem to get much of a response when I posted it, so I didn't think there was any real interest.
> 
> I'll try and get some time to finish styling some of the unfinished parts soon.


With the iphone price dumping, more forum members probably own one now (I picked up the 16GB one last week for £57 & the company I work for gets me a 30% discount on the line rental woo hoo!)


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

stevencarpenter said:


> Works a treat under TWP 1.3.1, all you need to do is,
> copy iphone.css into the /var/hack/tivowebplus/themes folder,
> copy apple-touch-icon.png into the /var/hack/tivowebplus/images folder and copy itivoweb.itcl into the /var/hack/tivowebplus/modules folder.


It's not working for me on TWP 2.1.b3. When I click on the iTivoweb link in the main menu, I get 404 Not Found.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

rslatkin said:


> It's not working for me on TWP 2.1.b3. When I click on the iTivoweb link in the main menu, I get 404 Not Found.


TWP 2 requires older modules to be re-engineered. AFAIK iTivoweb will only work on TW and TWP 1.


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

I tried iTivoWeb on TWP 1.3.1, and it looks pretty good. The only problem I'm having is that it's not using the "Prefix" from tivoweb.cfg (url_prefix variable.)

I would love to see some more development on this. Tivo and iPhone are my two favorite gadgets!


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

rslatkin said:


> The only problem I'm having is that it's not using the "Prefix" from tivoweb.cfg (url_prefix variable.)


Do you have an example?


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

When I first tried it, I wasn't seeing the iphone theme. I added the global variable url_prefix and changed this line in itivoweb.itcl:


```
puts -nonewline $chan {<link media="screen" rel="stylesheet" href="iphone.css" type="text/css" />}
```
to this:


```
puts -nonewline $chan {<link media="screen" rel="stylesheet" href="$url_prefix/iphone.css" type="text/css" />}
```
Also, when I try to click on any of the links on the main page, they are missing the prefix "/tivo/" that I have specified in my tivoweb.cfg. The URL should look like:

http://hostname.net/tivo/itivoweb/t

but instead it looks like:

http://hostname.net/itivoweb/t


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

rslatkin said:


> when I try to click on any of the links on the main page, they are missing the prefix "/tivo/" that I have specified in my tivoweb.cfg. The URL should look like:
> 
> http://hostname.net/tivo/itivoweb/t
> 
> ...


That'll be my fault.
iTivoweb was based on xTivoweb which didn't use the $url_prefix.

I can update xTivoweb to support the $url_prefix but that won't fix iTivoweb unless Warren does some more development.


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

I've done a little bit to add the url_prefix where it needs to go. Here is a diff of my changes so far:


```
51a52,53
>   global url_prefix
>
99c100
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<link rel="apple-touch-icon" href="/apple-touch-icon.png">}
---
>   puts -nonewline $chan {<link rel="apple-touch-icon" href="$url_prefix/images/apple-touch-icon.png">}
113c114
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<link media="screen" rel="stylesheet" href="/iphone.css" type="text/css" />}
---
>   puts -nonewline $chan {<link media="screen" rel="stylesheet" href="$url_prefix/iphone.css" type="text/css" />}
138c139
<     default { itivoweb_home $chan }
---
>     default { itivoweb_home $chan $url_prefix}
140c141
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<h1><a href="/itivoweb/0">Home</a></h1>}
---
>   puts -nonewline $chan "<h1><a href=\"/${url_prefix}itivoweb/0\">Home</a></h1>"
147c148
< proc itivoweb_home {chan} {
---
> proc itivoweb_home {chan prefix} {
151,156c152,157
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<li><a href='/itivoweb/n?lf=t&d=a&f=n&g=Go'>Now Showing</a></li>}
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<li><a href='/itivoweb/t'>To Do</a></li>}
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<li><a href='/itivoweb/r'>Record</a></li>}
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<li><a href='/itivoweb/p'>Season Passes</a></li>}
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<li><a href='/itivoweb/i'>Info & Phone</a></li>}
<   puts -nonewline $chan {<li><a href='/itivoweb/b'>Restart Tivoweb</a></li>}
---
>   puts -nonewline $chan "<li><a href=\"/${prefix}itivoweb/n?lf=t&d=a&f=n&g=Go\">Now Showing</a></li>"
>   puts -nonewline $chan "<li><a href=\"/${prefix}itivoweb/t\">To Do</a></li>"
>   puts -nonewline $chan "<li><a href=\"/${prefix}itivoweb/r\">Record</a></li>"
>   puts -nonewline $chan "<li><a href=\"/${prefix}itivoweb/p\">Season Passes</a></li>"
>   puts -nonewline $chan "<li><a href=\"/${prefix}itivoweb/i\">Info & Phone</a></li>"
>   puts -nonewline $chan "<li><a href=\"/${prefix}itivoweb/b\">Restart Tivoweb</a></li>"
```


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Ta.

Will retrofit these to xTivoweb just in case non iphone mobile users haev a similar problem.


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm having trouble with another issue. I looked at the code, but I wasn't able to tell what the problem is. I hope someone who's more experienced with tcl and tivoweb can help.

When I tap on a show in the ToDo or Now Showing list, I get this error just after "View Upcoming."


```
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_itivoweb '/s' 'set "s" "8109162/12";'
can't open object (0x11007)

    while executing
"db $db openid $spfsid"
    ("uplevel" body line 10)
    invoked from within
"uplevel $body"
    invoked from within
"transaction {uplevel $body}"
    (procedure "RetryTransaction" line 5)
    invoked from within
"RetryTransaction {
      catch {mfs scan "/SeasonPass" -start "$prefix" -count 1} batch
      if { $batch == "" } {
        set done 1
        set spf..."
    (procedure "itivoweb_find_spfsid" line 10)
    invoked from within
"itivoweb_find_spfsid $seriesfsid $stationfsid"
    (procedure "itivoweb_showprogram" line 152)
    invoked from within
"itivoweb_showprogram $chan "
    ("default" arm line 1)
    invoked from within
"switch -exact -- $o {
    r { itivoweb_record_showing $chan }
    c { itivoweb_cancel_recording $chan }
    d { itivoweb_delete_showing $chan }
    e ..."
    (procedure "itivoweb_show" line 4)
    invoked from within
"itivoweb_show $chan "
    ("s" arm line 1)
    invoked from within
"switch -exact -- $path {
    n { itivoweb_nowshowing $chan }
    t { itivoweb_todo $chan }
    r { itivoweb_record $chan }
    h { itivoweb_history $c..."
    (procedure "::action_itivoweb" line 98)
    invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
    ("eval" body line 1)
    invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--
```


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

Does it do the same in xTivoweb ?


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> Does it do the same in xTivoweb ?


Yes, I get the same error with xTivoweb. I wonder if it's a US/UK difference? I have a US Directivo DSR-6000.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

rslatkin said:


> Yes, I get the same error with xTivoweb. I wonder if it's a US/UK difference? I have a US Directivo DSR-6000.


Could well be. xTivoweb was developed for the UK series 1 Tivo so it is quite possible for it to have problems with newer, non-UK Tivos.


----------



## rslatkin (Sep 4, 2002)

johala_reewi said:


> Could well be. xTivoweb was developed for the UK series 1 Tivo so it is quite possible for it to have problems with newer, non-UK Tivos.


Does anyone know where to find information about the UK/US differences? I'd be glad to work on this, but I haven't been able to find information about what kinds of things need to change.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The best place to look is the tivoweb source code, there's alot of conditional statements in there for UK/US / Series3 models.


----------



## randap (Jan 21, 2003)

Hi, I've got this running on my iPod Touch (3.0 s/w) and TivoWebPlus. The home screen looks great, but any listings (e.g. Now Playing) lose formatting, and just display text. Am I missing something?

Paul.


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

warrenrb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Sorry it's still unfinished - super busy at my end, plu*s it didn't seem to get much of a response when I posted it, so I didn't think there was any real interest.
> 
> *I'll try and get some time to finish styling some of the unfinished parts soon*.


Hi Warren,

Been using this for a while now, and it works great, thanks for sharing it, still too busy ?


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

randap said:


> Hi, I've got this running on my iPod Touch (3.0 s/w) and TivoWebPlus. The home screen looks great, but any listings (e.g. Now Playing) lose formatting, and just display text. Am I missing something?
> 
> Paul.


Hi. Great module, thanks. However, I'm getting the same issue as above. Any ideas?


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi All,

Nothing like a wee reminder to jolt my conscience... 

Sorry, for no work on this, and yes -MC-, a bit busy! However, I've set up remote access to my tivo, so I can look at it on my lunchbreaks at work, and I'll try to polish it up a bit over the next week or two. Stay tuned (but no breath-holding).

I don't know if the module it's based on works on TivoWeb Plus, and I don't have that myself, so I don't know about the problems you mention. Can you take a screengrab and post it? (Press the home button and lock button to snap a screengrab on the iPhone).

Unfortunately, I don't know anything about the working of the module itself - I'm just hacking around skinning it with HTML/CSS to the iPhone specs and standards.

johala_reewi is the author of the orginal module I'm hacking.


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

The orignal module (xtivoweb) should work on normal tivoweb plus (but not tivoweb plus 2) so itivoweb should as well.

I haven't tried the xtivoweb module on tivoweb plus because I run the original tivoweb (the plus version impacted on my tivo too much) but there isn't anything in there that should cause a problem.

_EDIT:
Have just seen post #9 where stevencarpenter says it works fine with TWP 1.3.1_

The fact that you are getting just text means you are probably seeing the raw xtivoweb output (which is just text!!) and Warren hasn't got round to putting the formatting on it yet.


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

warrenrb said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Nothing like a wee reminder to jolt my conscience...
> 
> ...


Great news :up:


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

I've attached a screengrab of my ToDo list using this module. As you can see there is no formatting, just text. It does this for Now Showing too. The main menu looks fine and so do the other options.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I think it's not reading the CSS file. On tivoweb 1.9.4, this should be in the tivoweb-tcl folder, NOT in the modules folder with the tcl file. 

Is it in the tivoweb plus folder on your system?

If so, maybe Tivoweb Plus needs it in a different place? In the code I'm referencing it as '\iphone.css' so basically it's should be at whatever tivoweb plus considers 'root'.

Have a check and let me know how you get on.


----------



## Verne (Nov 21, 2000)

I think I may have misled you in an earlier post. I am using Tivoweb not Tivoweb plus.

I've double checked the files on my TiVo and they are in the correct folders.

I just tested it again and when I went to the todo list for today it displayed correctly. There was only one programme left to record today so it displayed it in detail rather than in a list. If I select tomorrow I get the problem again. Same with Now Showing.

If it was not reading the CSS file would it work on some screens and not others?

Thanks for your help with this. It is appreciated.


----------



## rilian (Sep 23, 2003)

I've been inspired by this thread to tinker with the TiVo again (it's been running unaltered for years and years) and it's great! I've managed to get my iPhone to set up a VPN that's terminated by my home router, so there's no port forwarding, no need for proxy computers at home and it's secure.

I find at times iTivoweb bails out into an error page, I assume because of the 'work in progress' nature. Hence this post to provide encouragement to keep developing it, please! I'm using plain TivoWeb and indeed installed it just to run this. 

Chris


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

rilian said:


> I find at times iTivoweb bails out into an error page, I assume because of the 'work in progress' nature. Hence this post to provide encouragement to keep developing it, please! I'm using plain TivoWeb and indeed installed it just to run this.
> 
> Chris


If you get iTivoweb falling over, can you check it against the xTivoweb module to see if that does the same? Ta.

xTivoweb available here...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=344615


----------



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for this Warren,
I'm running TiVo TCL v1.9.4b5 still, and it seems to run fine for me too.
Must admit, I can't find a place to put the icon file that works yet, but will post when I do.
*Repost: Found the place it works: /var/hack/tivoweb-tcl/images*
My good old TiVo is sharing a new lease of life with my iPhone and that's great, so thanks again.
Dale.


----------



## strocky (Dec 7, 2004)

Any chance of releasing a Windows Mobile version of this app?


----------



## RWILTS (Apr 21, 2006)

Excellent,

just sorted this out and i am very impressed - but the colour of the text makes it hard to see against the background - is there any way to change this colour and maybe increase font size?


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

strocky said:


> Any chance of releasing a Windows Mobile version of this app?


You can try out xTivoweb which is designed for XHTML-MP devices and customise it for your Windows phone (which is what Warren did for the iphone).

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=344615


----------



## shabbadoof13 (Oct 24, 2007)

can someone give me a step by step guide on how to get this working on tivowebplus, as i can't seem to get it to work


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Finally got around to installing this. Love the idea. Like some others, I'm not getting any formatting on the Now showing page (or the other lists).
Has anyone figured that out yet?
Would be excellent if there was a way to add the highlights module so I could set up recordings when I'm at work!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Hmmm is the attachment in the 1st post still the latest version the state of the art?
I've installed it but the formatting is a bit weird - most notably font size is off (see attachment).
If I've made a silly error then feel free to point me at it


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

No that's not right. Your CSS file might be in the wrong place? Make sure it's in the 'tivoweb-tcl' folder, not the modules one.

Sorry I've never gotten back onto this and finished it off. Work and family commitments have never given me the time to look at it.

Every time someone resurrects this thread, I feel really bad about it, and promise myself I'll finish it off, but I just struggle to find the time.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

Actually, your URL path is not right - it should be 192.168.11.12/xtivoweb


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

OK - I've looked at this for the first time in ages, and it needs a bit of work. I'm going to try and sort it out this weekend - no promises, but hopefully I'll post a new version back here by Monday or so.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for coming back - I appreciate the work and wouldn't want to make anyone feel bad about donating free code.
I'll see what Monday brings before I dig back into the murky world of command line installation.


----------



## kweller (Mar 10, 2002)

I've just installed this as well. Thank you.

Kevin


----------

